# LEAD SHOT MAKER .44 CAL



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello!
Has anyone tried this and know if it's any good? (i saw it on ebay)
Or perhaps you can recommend any other mold, which is better?
/ Jorgen


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it will work fine with a little JB wield in the wire channels. I was going to buy one once. Instead I decided to use the DO-IT slingshot mold. The larger one makes .44 and .50 cal. balls and is easer to use, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure what your willing to spend but Bells of Hythe offers one.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

njenkins said:


> Not sure what your willing to spend but Bells of Hythe offers one.


Yes, here:

http://www.bellsofhythe.com/catapult_news.asp

I have received a sample from them, already made a video which is awaiting approval (should be online soon).

I always give commercial companies the chance to preview a video about their products, to give them a chance to clear misunderstandings. This one came out glowing, so don't expect much critizism.

Anyway, it worked great. I made 100 rounds of 16 mm balls in no time, from scrap lead that I got for free. I did use a Lee melting pot, which speeds up the procedure as you just pull up a lever and the lead pours into the mould.

I do confirm that casting lead bullets is somewhat addictive.

Jörg


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks!
I found just over 4 kg of lead in old electrical wires a while ago that i want to experiment with,
and there is a lot of old scrap electrical wire lying here and there at my job. 
/Jörgen


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Isn't the dust or smoke from the lead very dangerous?

I saw the video of bells of hythe and they cast their lead without any protection-gear.

Friedrich


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Lead smoke is dangerous indeed. It usually stops smoking when it is molten, though.

I did the casting outside, in fresh air, and of course I did wear safety glasses, a long sleeve jacket and gloves. I also had a fire extinguisher close by. All these safety precautions are shown in my video.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are worried about fumes, you could place a fan in such a way that any fumes from the pot are being blown away from you. Even though I always cast outside, I often use a fan. But if there is a fan blowing near the pot it can take longer to heat up

Lead is obviously toxic but exposure to it can be minimised with a few simple precautions. And when it comes to shooting your slingshot, lead ammo is safer than steel as it ricochets less.


----------



## 0042 (Feb 4, 2010)

I found this video its meant for soldering but should work


----------

